

Y Combinator in JavaScript: Memoizing recursive functions - davedx
http://matt.might.net/articles/implementation-of-recursive-fixed-point-y-combinator-in-javascript-for-memoization/?

======
ColinWright
Some discussion on this already: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2962632>

